# Tusher Diversion Dam July 2017



## nathanfey (Jun 7, 2006)

Integrating the boat chute and portage trails into the Tusher Dam rehabilitation project was a multi-year effort by American Whitewater. We are still concerned with the final build, as are our partners at the USFS, and Utah State Parks; construction didnt quite meet the design specifications. You can find more info on the 3 year effort, and links to a series of updates to the project here:

https://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/Project/view/id/170/




cabronfita said:


> Since it was difficult to find any updated information on this new project, I decided to post.
> 
> There is a boat shoot on river center/left. There are suppose to be two big obvious marker rocks to go between. These markers were covered with debris. There are four signs on river left indicating instructions. However, the sign said "boat shoot closed" when we were there. This was not true. Also there is a "trail' for portage on river left. You can also scout the dam from this area.
> At 10,000 it is a fun wave to hit at the bottom of the boat shoot in my 15' NRS. I would not want to hit it sideways and canoes would certainly flip hitting it.
> The new project cost 50 million. I'm pretty sure none of that was used on the portage trail or creating a boat ramp for all boat traffic. I'm surprised Utah spent any money on river rec so it is a pretty good deal all and all.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

cabronfita said:


> The new project cost 50 million.


The cost was $7.7 million. And you can learn about about the project here: Green River Diversion Dam Restoration Project

Even though they didn't get it all right and it could use some tweaking, I'm glad they're actually thinking about boaters when they build these things nowadays.



> With a combined investment of $7.7 million, and six months of construction work, NRCS Utah and UDAF restored existing functions of the diversion, initially constructed in the early 1900s, for water delivery to irrigation canals and upgraded the diversion structure to current design standards. The fish protection and passage components were included to meet Endangered Species Act (ESA) requirements for listed fish species populations in the Green River, and the boat passage provision is a navigability requirement of the state of Utah. Gate structures were also installed to the diversion to mitigate potential upstream flooding.


 -AH


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

You'd think for $7.7M they would have enough money for a spell checker before they made their "shoot" sign. 

Sorry, not trying to be a dick but couldn't resist.


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

duct tape said:


> You'd think for $7.7M they would have enough money for a spell checker before they made their "shoot" sign.
> 
> Sorry, not trying to be a dick but couldn't resist.


The "Boat Shoot" was reference to what happens if you camp on the reservation side of the river.


----------

